# Need book on building furniture



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

I am planning to build some bedroom furniture mostly dressers.
I have a lot to learn but feel confident I can do it well.
I found this book on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Illu...uction/dp/1561584029/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Any others to consider, any good plans to use as a reference?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jnbrown said:


> I am planning to build some bedroom furniture mostly dressers.
> I have a lot to learn but feel confident I can do it well.
> I found this book on Amazon:
> 
> ...


head off to the library, Woodworking store or book store and browse related topics by Taunton press...
they are an excellent source of of what you need...
oh so many to pick from....


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> head off to the library, Woodworking store or book store and browse related topics by Taunton press...
> they are an excellent source of of what you need...
> oh so many to pick from....


Those Taunton books seem to be very specific to certain aspects of woodworking like joinery, finishing, etc. Nothing wrong with that and I could probably learn a lot in those disciplines, but I am looking for something that covers the whole process of furniture design and building. They did have one PDF on how to design furniture for $9.99 but doesn't look very useful.

How to Design Furniture by the Editors of Fine Woodworking - Woodworking - Furniture - Digital Magazines - Taunton Store


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Taunton has a few compilations of old magazine articles that are printed in magazine format and I have a few of them. For the most part I have found them totally useless and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone for any reason. Taunton does have some good books. The best one I have found so far is Tage Frid Teaches Woodworking vol 1 which covers every joint you will ever want to make in textbook type detail. There are volumes 2 and 3 also but I can't remember what they cover.

I think both of us would like to find a book that not only covers the various methods of building a box but goes into the various architectural elements that are involved and I haven't found that book yet.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Taunton has a few compilations of old magazine articles that are printed in magazine format and I have a few of them. For the most part I have found them totally useless and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone for any reason. Taunton does have some good books. The best one I have found so far is Tage Frid Teaches Woodworking vol 1 which covers every joint you will ever want to make in textbook type detail. There are volumes 2 and 3 also but I can't remember what they cover.
> 
> I think both of us would like to find a book that not only covers the various methods of building a box but goes into the various architectural elements that are involved and I haven't found that book yet.


I've been looking for that book for ages. So far no luck.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

jnbrown said:


> I am planning to build some bedroom furniture mostly dressers.
> I have a lot to learn but feel confident I can do it well.
> I found this book on Amazon:
> 
> ...


When I clicked on the link you provided, I noticed a book I have shown below in the "related material". It is Illustrated Cabinetmaking by Bill Hylton. He covers all sorts of stuff from cabinetmaking to desk, dressers, chest of drawers, and drawer construction also. I use it as a reference.

Just an FYI.
Good luck. Post some lics of your project.
Mike


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> When I clicked on the link you provided, I noticed a book I have shown below in the "related material". It is Illustrated Cabinetmaking by Bill Hylton. He covers all sorts of stuff from cabinetmaking to desk, dressers, chest of drawers, and drawer construction also. I use it as a reference.
> 
> Just an FYI.
> Good luck. Post some lics of your project.
> Mike


I think both of these books could be worthwhile.
One motivation for building this furniture is that it would cost many thousands of dollars to buy something of just mediocre quality. So investing $50 in books is nothing.
I found a piece at a local furniture store and want to make something like it.
It is a floor model and was marked down from $1500 to $1000. I offered them $700 for it but they would not take it even though it has dings, faded finish and missing hardware. The drawer construction is very poor using rabbets. The new version costs around $2000. Its made from Cherry. I took lots of pictures to get an idea of how it is designed including the inner structure. Recently I built 5 cedar gates for my house and my daughters house using a table saw, miter saw, router and chisels. This will require more tools and skills but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/images/item/woodworking/books/49l5057s1.jpg 
"Illustrated Cabinetmaking" by Bill Hilton. I think it is put out by "American Woodworker".
This is the book I frequently use for reference in most of my furniture projects. You wont be sorry for this purchase. It is always available @ Lee Valley Tools.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Trying to save some money by making instead of buying is the way many of us got started in woodworking Joel. That chest of drawers isn't a beginners project but it isn't a master's class project by a long shot. I think it could be built with a jigsaw, a router, and a circular saw with a cutting guide like the one Fire65 posted recently. Better would be a table saw and morticing attachment for a drill press to go with the others but you probably don't need as much equipment as you thought.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joel,

Most of the books available will be on MAKING furniture, not designing furniture.

Design is a special course at many higher education facilities. You have to have the 'artistic' eye to picture your concept, then put it on paper.

Find some plans that you like and make the pieces.

This is a good way to practice joinery which you will need when you design your own pieces.

My woodwork teacher told me to go through magazines and look for pictures that catch you eye. Design your pieces using these photos as a guide.

You will need to pay particular attention to the joinery used.


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Joel,
I have always found the plans and woodworking info from "The Woodsmith Shop" helpful. They have a program on cable TV in which they show, step by step, how to build whatever project they are featuring. Often the projects are case goods with drawers. If you don't have access to their TV show, they also have a website with many tips and techniques. Also, they sell complete plans for just about anything you can imagine. Go to Woodsmith Shop - America's Favorite Woodworking TV Show. Steve in California


----------

